

The Flying Nimbus – A high-power, self-balancing transportation contraption - transistor-man
http://transistor-man.com/flying_nimbus.html

======
transistor-man
Recently finished a self-balancing skateboard contraption, and thought you
folks might be interested. Its more intro micro-controller and heavier on the
machining side, but, it was an interesting experience on iterative design.

~~~
iterationx
Looks way better than the MotoTec Wheelman.

[http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=42682786&...](http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=42682786&cagpspn=plat_19199621&camp=PLAPPCG-
_-PID19199621:TRUS&eESource=CAPLA_DF:42682786:TRUS)

~~~
sanj
I owned an earlier generation of the Wheelman:
[http://www.dersh.com/dershstock/DS05/Wheelman.jpg](http://www.dersh.com/dershstock/DS05/Wheelman.jpg)

It was really hard on your shins!

My favorite part was that the drive train in that generation meshed directly
into the knobs on tires.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Do I have to be pure of heart to be able to ride it?

------
danfinlay
If it balances to be perfectly level, does that mean on hills it scrapes?

If so, any plans to put proximity sensors under the sides to help it determine
what "level" is?

------
chuckcode
Looks amazing and fun, thanks for sharing! Please post if they are ever going
on sale or kickstarting as I'd love to have one.

------
doctorfoo
That is so cool. Not quite as cool as a hoverboard, but closer than anything
I've seen so far!

~~~
beambot
[http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/10/21/technology/hoverboard-s...](http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/10/21/technology/hoverboard-
still-in-the-future.html)

Their hoverboard works. I believe they now have a kickstarter too.

~~~
not_with_retard
It works only using a specific metallic surface.

------
scentoni
Reminds me of [http://solowheel.com](http://solowheel.com)

------
cmollis
holy CRAP that's cool. I want one. (and one for my kid)

------
leishulang
finally we can do mounted archery in da city!

------
zackmorris
Presenting: the Schmoboard :-)

------
rasengan
Cha La Head Cha La!~~~~

KA ME HA ME HA!!!!

